# FRANKENSTEIN



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

All I can say about this fish is UNBELIEVABLE!!!....He is the biggest (& wildest) creature 
that has ever graced my tanks.

here's some more pics...

take a look...

thank you, Wes. I measured this fish at a solid 20 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

His presonality is amazing, he is fearless and follows me wherever I go..
One more shot..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Absolutely insane....that is a demon....























That's wes's old fish right???? So now it's yours???

Jay


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you must be a very pround owner







, that fish is awesome- it's the most amazing monster fish on this site


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

wow how big


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

post feeding vids!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Congrats Alex, 
He's a Monster.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

boba fett said:


> Congrats Alex,
> He's a Monster.


Pete you should come over and see this guy, he makes all of my big guys look small..
Alex


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow.

That is all I can say lol


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

als said:


> All I can say about this fish is UNBELIEVABLE!!!....He is the biggest (& wildest) creature
> that has ever graced my tanks.
> 
> here's some more pics...
> ...


That last pic is my 15 incher sorry about that.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

als said:


> Congrats Alex,
> He's a Monster.


Pete you should come over and see this guy, he makes all of my big guys look small..
Alex
[/quote]
Thanks Alex,
I think we're hitting the WarBird museum soon, I'll PM you to see if you'll be home.
Pete


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! Wes finally got it off from his hands....but the monster is in a good hands as well..


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats Alex, truly an amazing fish. Do you have him in a 300g? And, what type of filtration are you running; the water is exceptionally clear, Franks's colors are great, and he is swimming all depth ranges of the tank. A compliment to the keeper.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WoW!!









Congrats Alex...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Big Frank has color?? Wow dude, he looks real good. I could have sworn thats a diffrent fish. Did he make his chimple worse in shipping?
Frank looks damn good man. Nice pickup


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats an awsome fish you got!
Nice pickup


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Seeing an ultra-huge fish like that makes me wonder: spending all that money for a fish that'll probably die within the next 5 years is worth it?!

Of course, nothing feels quite like owning the largest piranha in the country.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

jconroy said:


> Congrats Alex, truly an amazing fish. Do you have him in a 300g? And, what type of filtration are you running; the water is exceptionally clear, Franks's colors are great, and he is swimming all depth ranges of the tank. A compliment to the keeper.


He has a 400gallon just for himself only.. Filtration is a wet&dry plus a 2260 EHEIM...
Alex


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wowa 400 is pretty big!
Then again. thats a Pretty big fish!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*He has a 400gallon just for himself only.. Filtration is a wet&dry plus a 2260 EHEIM...
Alex*

holy crap- what a lucky fish :nod:























how about a full tank shot


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Proud looking fish and a proud new owner.






















He would look regally good with a bunch of tetras dancing around him.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow..such an amazing defence in the color. I dont know if it was the gravel, light, or camera..but I would never have guessed he had such color at that size.

Truly and amazing fish!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy crap! Frank was transported from Michigan to CANADA! u drove that far and paid.. 2k for him? ur tha shitt!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> Seeing an ultra-huge fish like that makes me wonder: spending all that money for a fish that'll probably die within the next 5 years is worth it?!
> 
> Of course, nothing feels quite like owning the largest piranha in the country.


Yes he is absolutly huge..but I doubt very much he will die within the next 5 years..I have had older fish that lived a long time. This fish looks quite young to me but is huge..
And yes he is worth every penny because fish like Frank are a freak in nature....


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats Alex!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Big Frank has color?? Wow dude, he looks real good. I could have sworn thats a diffrent fish. Did he make his chimple worse in shipping?
> Frank looks damn good man. Nice pickup


Wes didn't realize his colors either..


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice... are you going to add the other piraya or what ?


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd like to see a full tank shot also


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea can we see a full tank shot??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

man thats nice


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

he eats children


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

frank is the real beast...i am sooo jealous...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW............... im speechless


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, Frakenstein is making the North American Tour :laugh:


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

incredible


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

its great news that frankenstein is in good hands! Congratulation alex


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats on getting him. I was over there just before Wes was leaving with him... that is an absolutely amazing fish and his colors look amazing in full light! Congrats again and enjoy!!!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Wes did you have any trouble getting him over the border.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Nuggs said:


> Hey Wes did you have any trouble getting him over the border.


no


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nice fish bro omg







def need a full tank shot


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

So Wes, lets say if i get in on your group order from Shark Aquarium, would i be able to drive down to Michigan and pick up the fish and come back with no problem.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Nuggs said:


> So Wes, lets say if i get in on your group order from Shark Aquarium, would i be able to drive down to Michigan and pick up the fish and come back with no problem.


yes pm me if you want


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Heres a full tank shot..


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

speechless*


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

AWESOME


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow al frank is beautifullll never knew he had this much color, very awesome fish you are very lucky to own such a sweet looking MONSTER piraya.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice,awesome addition to n e ones collection.Must be a proud new owner,I know I would be


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Frankenstein looks great. Maybe his colors appear more cause theres actually lights on the tank.









And damn he makes that 300 gallon tank look small.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Frankenstein looks great. Maybe his colors appear more cause theres actually lights on the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 400 gallon..


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

What a beautiful monster!! That tank looks like a 10 gallon with him in there!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

He looks great. I've seen him twice in person and he was amazing. Its great some one bought him and put him in a tank that fits him. Not too many people can give a fish such a large tank for itself. I am sure he will love his new home.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

sccavee said:


> He looks great. I've seen him twice in person and he was amazing. Its great some one bought him and put him in a tank that fits him. Not too many people can give a fish such a large tank for itself. I am sure he will love his new home.


Yes he is doing great in my tank and has been swimming all over the place!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

That's as good as it gets.

That beast being wild caught and brought into captivity in a tank reminds me of King Kong being on display on the stage in New York :

(Carl Denham speaking to audience)

*Ladies and Gentlemen, I am about to tell you the strangest story you've ever heard. He was a GOD in the world that he knew, now he comes to you as a captive for your enjoyment........................... Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you FRANKENSTEIN, the eight wonder of the WORLD...!*









Awesome beast!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I never knew how vibrant his colors were cause all the old photos of him were so dark.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Eating Machine said:


> That's as good as it gets.
> 
> That beast being wild caught and brought into captivity in a tank reminds me of King Kong being on display on the stage in New York :
> 
> ...


Wow I should make a movie!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You make me very enviuos... great looking specimen... congrats...







!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

welcome to canada big fella

keep warm


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

incredible fish.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats on the awesome addition.








I love the full tank shot really shows Franks true size. What other piranha could make a 400 gallon tank look small.

I think sccavee said it best


> He looks great. I've seen him twice in person and he was amazing. Its great some one bought him and put him in a tank that fits him. Not too many people can give a fish such a large tank for itself. I am sure he will love his new home.


Nice to see him go to person who treats his fish like children. Frank should be around for a long time.

PS. Don't be affraid to post more pictures. I'm sure everyone here would enjoy seeing your collection as much as you do for having it.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> PS. Don't be affraid to post more pictures. I'm sure everyone here would enjoy seeing your collection as much as you do for having it.


I second that. One can never get tired of looking at new pictures of those massive piranhas of Al's.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

you are lucky cause its takes alot to get a P that big. Very nice P and good luck


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nswhite said:


> you are lucky cause its takes alot to get a P that big. Very nice P and good luck


sure does, you have to catch him in brazil.
wes


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

god i want to see that monster eat something!


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Amazing P my friend!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

dutchfrompredator said:


> god i want to see that monster eat something!


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85086


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

the fish looks way better than when that piranha king had it.
very colorful.
when P. KING HAD IT WAS UGLY GRAY NOW IT LOOKS LIKE A PIRAYA.
congratulations you're a great aquarist.
A,


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

yes this is a great looking fish, i bet he can eat a crap load


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

the new owner must know what is doing.
because that is one colorful monster!!
A.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

omg thats who wes sold it to

amazing fish just amazing


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

blazednosferatu said:


> yes this is a great looking fish, i bet he can eat a crap load


Yes I have never seen a fish eat like Frank...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ARAMAX said:


> the fish looks way better than when that piranha king had it.
> very colorful.
> when P. KING HAD IT WAS UGLY GRAY NOW IT LOOKS LIKE A PIRAYA.
> congratulations you're a great aquarist.
> A,


it was my lighting gravel and camera. the fish had color when i delivered it.
wes


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it was my lighting gravel and camera. the fish had color when i delivered it.
> wes


Easy there ARAMAX. 
I was going to say what WES said. 
Wes' pics always bite. But he's a very experienced P keeper.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Man he is huge. Very nice P.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> the new owner must know what is doing.
> because that is one colorful monster!!
> A.


You have no clue of what you speak of do ya there guy?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

how bigs that tank u have em in? i thought frankenstein lived with baby red bellies u had in a more planted tank . . . guess u moved em


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*how bigs that tank u have em in?*

he's in a 400 gallon


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

jaw dropping


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Amazing Fish! you must certainly be a proud father!







I am Very Jealous!


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Great fish mate jus wondering Als......

What diet are you feeding him?

Have u got any ideas about possible tankmates for the big lad?

FANTASTIC PIRAYA THO CHERISH THAT FISH


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ratman said:


> Great fish mate jus wondering Als......
> 
> What diet are you feeding him?
> 
> ...


I have been feeding him catfish every night his appitite is amazing ...
I will change his diet after a while but as of now he is consuming more fish than all my other fish put together!
This monster will be kept alone.. he is one of a kind..
He makes my 400gallon look small..
Alex


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Dude that is one impressive piraya with nice coloring.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a shame to keep him solitary... P. piraya are shoaling fish: they can't be happy without tankmates of their specie


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Fomoris said:


> That's a shame to keep him solitary... P. piraya are shoaling fish: they can't be happy without tankmates of their specie


dude you don't even know what you are talking about. he is too big and has ate thousands of dollars worth of fish.
wes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> That's a shame to keep him solitary... P. piraya are shoaling fish: they can't be happy without tankmates of their specie


oh.........my........god.........


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> That's a shame to keep him solitary... P. piraya are shoaling fish: they can't be happy without tankmates of their specie


You havn't seen Frank..


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I know what I'm talking about... Pygo's are not solitary fish









You just have to find him quite big tankmates... If you can not do that, it was not necessary to buy him... Sorry, but I don't want to argue with you: that is just what I'm thinking, you can do what ever you want: it's your fish...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> I know what I'm talking about... Pygo's are not solitary fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o my god, stay out of this thread. Im not hating on you im just tyrong to stop u form humiliating urself any further.

and uve never owned a 20 inch piraya have u?

yes, the genus pygocentrus group can be "shaoled" together, but it is even said that piraya should be a solitary fish because of thier agression. u dont understand that Frank is 20 fuking niches, meaning if Als wanted to have a "shoal" he would have to find some other big pirayas as u said, now where on earth are u gonna find more 20 inch pirayas? And if he wanted a shaol hes have to buy a MUCH bigger tank. u have no knowledge be quiet, Als knows what hes doing.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Fomoris said:


> I know what I'm talking about... Pygo's are not solitary fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's really funny...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> That's really funny...


really it is when ppl know what they are taking about and ontinue to belive what they say is right then doubt others information.

it makes rockers day


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> I know what I'm talking about... Pygo's are not solitary fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In "theory" I agree with you. Knowing this fish its best on its own. It was housed with larger terns (I have one now) and it beat on them so bad Wes had to take them out a few times. Wes lost many piraya to this fish. The problem is you can't find other tank mates the same size and if you did, you need a 1000 plus gallon tank. It has run the tanks its been in and seems to go through spells where it just decides it doesn't like the fish with it and it takes them out.

So you can say its best to leave it on its own because sooner or later it will be that way anyway. This way is safer and cheaper.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
Alex


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

als said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


WOW









Did you get video? Get us some video, that'll be Awesome


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ducklake said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


WOW









Did you get video? Get us some video, that'll be Awesome








[/quote]

That would have been a great video.
Actually, any feeding video with this fish is great.
Alex ,
If you can get some video, I'll process it.
Pete


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

als said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


So the trout was alive??


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


WOW









Did you get video? Get us some video, that'll be Awesome








[/quote]

That would have been a great video.
Actually, any feeding video with this fish is great.
Alex ,
If you can get some video, I'll process it.
Pete
[/quote]
Hi Pete, when you come by could you take some videos again..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

als said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


WOW









Did you get video? Get us some video, that'll be Awesome








[/quote]

That would have been a great video.
Actually, any feeding video with this fish is great.
Alex ,
If you can get some video, I'll process it.
Pete
[/quote]
Hi Pete, when you come by could you take some videos again..
[/quote]

Hi Alex, 
I'll bring a vid cam when I come up.
Pete


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Well I just put in a 10inch rainbow trout that i bought from the grocery store ..He killed and ate it within 5 minutes .. I have NEVER seen anything like Frankenstein....
> Alex


WOW









Did you get video? Get us some video, that'll be Awesome








[/quote]

That would have been a great video.
Actually, any feeding video with this fish is great.
Alex ,
If you can get some video, I'll process it.
Pete
[/quote]
Hi Pete, when you come by could you take some videos again..
[/quote]

Hi Alex, 
I'll bring a vid cam when I come up.
Pete
[/quote]
That would be an awsome video, I can't wait.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

als said:


> That's really funny...


whats funny is that you are speaking of a fish that you have no clue about. he ate thousands of dollars worth of fish.
wes

plus if p piraya are schoaling fish how come most of the time they kill each other?
wes


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't want to argue here but I will just answer to your last question:



> plus if p piraya are schoaling fish how come most of the time they kill each other?
> wes


Because of bad owners who keep them in a too small tank or with too poor water conditions... I know a lot of guys here, in France, who keep P. piraya together in awesome conditions for years, even at big size: they are shoaling fish and that's all, I haven't invented it


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Fomoris said:


> I don't want to argue here but I will just answer to your last question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im not a bad owner and a 240 is plenty big. 
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> I don't want to argue here but I will just answer to your last question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im not a bad owner and a 240 is plenty big. 
wes
[/quote]

Not only is a 240 big, but you had that guy in a 450 gallon tank and he still took out tankmates. Fomorois, what size are these big pirayas in France? Even Rhomzilla had a few large pirayas taken out for no reason at all.

The problem with Frank is that he doesn't need his own tank, but he wants his own tank. And whatever Frankenstein wants, he gets. Why? Because no other fish right now in captivity in the US could live with him.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> I don't want to argue here but I will just answer to your last question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knifeman had them in a big tank on a water drip system and they still killed one another. So what your saying is that everytime a piraya gets killed by another, it is because of bad owners who don't provide enough space or good water quality and has nothing to do with a piraya's disposition?


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Be nice to see the big lad with a 14'' Tern and a 14'' Cariba what a site that would be


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Eating Machine said:


> (Carl Denham speaking to audience)
> 
> *Ladies and Gentlemen, I am about to tell you the strangest story you've ever heard. He was a GOD in the world that he knew, now he comes to you as a captive for your enjoyment........................... Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you FRANKENSTEIN, the eight wonder of the WORLD...!*
> 
> ...


LMAO-





















but yeah that is an amazing beast- cant wait to see more vids and pics


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> I don't want to argue here but I will just answer to your last question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u have the nerve.

when u get a 20 inch piraya then u can deserve the right to talk. When u have a 'shoal' of pirayas then u deserve the right to think.

Take your ignorance somewhere else









shoal is such a loose word for piraya which is a very agressive fish to its mates and others of the genus pygo. group. When pirayas are put together call it "shoaling" if u want, i think its just tolerating


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i have a large piraya, he shoals well, until he kills another fish. My 12" piraya killed a 10" piraya, and 3 super reds ranging from 6-8/9" .....they shoal well as smaller fish, once they get LARGE they get territorial and aggressive i guess. Considering most of us with a large piraya have had it kill at least 1 fish. Maybe mine is just super aggressive, but my 10" piraya before it was killed tried killing everything that moved.

thats money well spent, that fish will be the topic of many conversations for years to come.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW.............that is a monster!!


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Handikapped said:


> i have a large piraya, he shoals well, until he kills another fish. My 12" piraya killed a 10" piraya, and 3 super reds ranging from 6-8/9" .....they shoal well as smaller fish, once they get LARGE they get territorial and aggressive i guess. Considering most of us with a large piraya have had it kill at least 1 fish. Maybe mine is just super aggressive, but my 10" piraya before it was killed tried killing everything that moved.
> 
> thats money well spent, that fish will be the topic of many conversations for years to come.


Monster fish! Do we know for a fact that pirayas this big do shoal in the wild? If so, just how loosly do they shoal. Could be one may need 1000 gal+ to give them enough space?
About the sniping at other members on this site.....let the experts say what must be said. I think we would agree in this case an "expert" is one who has or has had many a LARGE piraya-not one who thought about buying one and just wants to trash people for their opinion.
Healthy debate is always good.


----------

